#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-25
<ktecho> Hi there. How's the upgrade of QT in bionic? I heard that it's needed for the latest kde plasma
<acheronuk> ktecho: need to do it in cosmic 1st. that is WIP
<ktecho> acheronuk: ok, understood. Thanks!
<mitya57> lisandro: What can we do right now? Announce future changes, or make changes to existing (Qt 4 / Qt 5) packaging?
<lisandro> contact upstream to ask them to please use <foo name>-qt6 or alike
<lubot> <mitya57> I don’t think they will agree :(
<mitya57> lisandro: note that even for Qt 4 and Qt 5 which had more incompatibilities, upstream did not provide any official way of co-installing them.
<lisandro> and do you remember why was that?
<mitya57> (qtchooser never became official, and is mostly abandoned now)
<mitya57> No I don’t, I was not working on Qt packaging at that time yet :)
<lisandro> right!
<lisandro> that was because f what I've said before: submodules maintainers did not consider the problem important enough for chaging stuff at the last minute
<lisandro> that's because we reached them a few weeks before Qt 5.0.0
<lisandro> granted, it doesn't means we are going to be successful this time
<mitya57> Ok, maybe you are right then
<mitya57> Please start a thread and I will follow it / reply if needed.
<lisandro> I'll see to talk with sune first
<lisandro> he might know better than I if it's worth the effort or no
<mitya57> Makes sense.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-06-26
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Can I please get a second opinion on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3291/+build/15053268 ?
<lubot> It seems to *me* that the file is only compiled because of the differences between Debian and Ubuntu in qtbase arm64 builds. We should only have to keep an Ubuntu delta installing that on arm64, correct?
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, Yes, you need to restore the delta.
<lisandro> tsimonq2: are you using EGL on arm64?
<mitya57> lisandro: yes
<lisandro> I see
<mitya57> lisandro: I would really like to make Debian and Ubuntu use the same variant of OpenGL on arm64, but you point out that there are arm64 devices with desktop OpenGL appearing, while in Ubuntu there are people using GL ES boards (like Raspberry Pi 3) and we don’t want to break them.
<lisandro> yes, it's complicated
<lisandro> and you can't build both variants I'm afraid
<lisandro> *but* for most of the EGL cards I have seen out there you also need proprietary binary blobs while building Qt
<lisandro> I don't know if the RPI3 falls into this category
<lisandro> and you need them at *build* time :-(
<lisandro> had I known that at the very beggining I think I would have kept Desktop OpenGL on all archs :-/
<mitya57> In Ubuntu we are definitely building Qt without any proprietary blobs.
<lisandro> so the question is: do you really benefit your users?
<lisandro> the answer might be yes for some of them, of course
<mitya57> Yes, that’s the answer :)
<mitya57> Who doesn’t like that can use pure Debian :)
<lisandro> in a sense it might be a benefit to have a delta, mind you
<lisandro> it's a tricky position to be in
<lisandro> I don't know what raspbian is doing currently
<mitya57> This part of delta is quite small, so there is no problem having it
#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-01
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Could you please do the new upstream release of pyqt5?
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, If you mean 5.11.1 then no, it is broken.
<lubot> https://www.riverbankcomputing.com/pipermail/pyqt/2018-June/040459.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Ah, thanks.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-06-26
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 is new qtcreator syncable?
<mitya57> Yes.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<mitya57> Can you do it?
<lubot> <RikMills> sure.
<RikMills> mitya57: new depwait on s390x as litehtml FTBFS with missing symbols on that
<mitya57> Looks like it should be easy to update the symbols.
<mitya57> Well, not that easy because it doesn't use pkgkde-symbolshelper. But for MISSING ones we can add arch=!s390x.
<mitya57> Added to my TODO list, I am currently working on fixing Qt transition issues in Debian…
<RikMills> no problem. I only asked about qtcreator as I saw qbs stuck in proposed with its lib bump
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/litehtml/0.5-1.1ubuntu1
<RikMills> thanks
<Eickmeyer> mitya57: I'm attempting to package qgnomeplatformtheme, you may have seen my bug report reply by now.
<mitya57> Eickmeyer: I saw it, yes. We decided we will ship private headers after update to 5.15, which will happen this cycle.
<Eickmeyer> mitya57: Ok. Good to know. Is that still WIP?
<mitya57> In the mean time you can use adwaita-qt which should be better than Fusion.
<mitya57> Not WIP, I am waiting until 5.15.1.
<Eickmeyer> Well, yes, true.
<Eickmeyer> Ok.
<Eickmeyer> Well, I have a package ready to go, just needs the headers as a build dep.
<mitya57> Can it wait a month or two?
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, no problem. I just wanted to branch away from Ubuntu Studio for some stuff this cycle. :)
